

Full Scholarship program teaching marketing to start-ups - timoconnor

Poor marketing is one of the leading causes for start-up failure. Marcademy Fellows (marcademy.com) is a full scholarship program for start-ups to teach and mentor on the full stack of marketing. It is founded by a group of highly successful CMO&#x27;s, senior marketers and start-up founders.
======
bradbarbin
Is this the type of organization that earns money through lead generation?

~~~
timoconnor
no. we are a school wanting to help start-ups learn marketing and become
better start-ups. we are not a lead gen company or an affiliate that sells
names or leads. read our site, look at who our founders and advisers are, and
you'll see we are legit.

